# looking for AFX bumpers



## racingbob (Oct 16, 2006)

hello to all, im looking to purchase a front and rear bumpers for afx body # 1760,front bumper for AFX 1074, rear bumper for AFX 1704,and a front bumper for AFX 1745 and always looking for afx chassis. email me at [email protected]


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

What are those part number cars by description?


----------



## racingbob (Oct 16, 2006)

#1760 looks to be a 57 nomad

# 1704 looks to be a chevelle stock car

# 1074 looks to be a GRAN TORINO stock car

#1745 looks to be a datsun pickup


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

he could pull the chrome off the JL version of the nomad and chevelle. They'll glue perfectly after you sand off the posts in the rear


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Road Race Replicas makes the Nomad bumpers. www.rrr-1.com Quality of chrome I bought from them has been very good. 

1074 is a Thunderbird, Magna Sonic chassis according to the book.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I make all those pieces,even the datsun truck.5$ a piece.
DRAGjet


----------

